# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  interessante HPs über Kambodscha

## schiene

1.
http://www.kambodscha.don-kong.com/

----------


## schiene

2.
vile gute Tips zu Hotels,Restaurants,Strände u.v.a.
*http://www.sihanoukville-cambodia.co...ge/german.html*

----------


## schiene

3.
eine sehr umfangreiche Seite(allerdings nur auf Holländisch)
http://cambodja.starttips.com/

----------

